# Batmobile concept car



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Ever since I bought this kit I wanted to make a Batmobile of it, so here it is ..Jeff


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool rendition.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you !


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

great job.looks like a cross between B
atman and James Bond.very cool.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah, the Chrysler Atlantic. I bought the same kit with the same idea in mind. Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool! I like it


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm sorry, but that is just plain ugly looking to me.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> I'm sorry, but that is just plain ugly looking to me.


Why is it ugly?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Ah, the Chrysler Atlantic. I bought the same kit with the same idea in mind. Nicely done! :thumbsup:


Thanks Zombie...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

modelgeek said:


> Why is it ugly?


Try the contours.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Inspired idea, nicely executed; though, I would have blacked out the chrome. Good stuff all the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## bronxrumble5 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job. I think this makes for a great Batmobile. I would have left off the Adam West Batman decals, as they just don't seem to fit in with the style of the car. I also concur with blacking out the chrome.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That car would give Robin a HOLE NEW REASON to slide down the Bat Pole In the morning I should think,....lol...lol...Nice build dude,..Looks great,..







*Ian*


----------

